# Turkey



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone hammered a thunder chicken??
My son has been hard at it and has got close several times only to have the bird spook. 

On opening day of youth season we had 5-6 toms gobbling all around us. We had 2 cross about 50 yards from us in thinned pines. It was too thick for a shot. They crossed the logging road 100 yards from us with hens. 

He hunted several times with his girlfriends dad and they had one headed to the decoys but a flock of crows spooked him and he headed the other direction. 

Yesterday evening them called one from a few hundred yards away but it got dark and he roosted. They found him on the roost after dark. 

It is just a matter of time before he connects. 

Darin


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Got just over a week before the season opens here. I see them strutting around the fields for a while now. 

I've gotten so busy lately I just hope I get a chance to get out. 

Good luck.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

today is the opening Saturday and I'm settin at the house with a torn cartilage in my left knee, took a kid out youth day and had one at 19 steps but he couldn't seal the deal, never saw an 8 year old that excited, but I paid for it the next day! good luck turkey hunters!
js


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2017)

I haven't hunted in years but I was at my parents house today and several big toms were gobbling in the woods around the house. Once the fire whistle sounded it set them off for a good while. They usually strut outside just off the end of their back deck. Good luck to everyone and I hope that knee heals up soon!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Called two in today in the same set- one approached from the front and as it closed in another approached from the rear. The second one must have deterred the one in the front because he shut down before coming into view. Got a decent peek at the one to the rear in a strut, but was unable to turn around the tree for a shot. Always a good day when they talk back to you.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Saw one or two


----------

